# Anthracite colour match



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm trying to get a colour match for the below wheels as that's the colour I want my wheels.

Owner don't know the paint code, so I guess my best bet is too take the picture along when I get them sprayed?

Any other ideas? :wall:


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

im going to say bmw sparkling graphite grey paint code A22


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Umm just found this
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=104128

Looks nice


----------

